# 2016 Nissan Maxima camera not working



## NOSaintsFan09 (Dec 3, 2019)

Last month, my cameras went out.

It's weird, because when I start the car, the backup camera will work for abut 15 seconds when in reverse then it goes to the black screen.


The front camera isn't working at all. Whenever I hit in "Camera" button on the display, nothing happens. It just stays on whatever current display I have up.


I bought it to my local Nissan dealership and that whole ordeal was a disaster. From poor customer service to their "top tech guys" being out for the weeks while my car just stayed in their lot doing nothing.

I bought it yesterday to another dealership and am hoping to have better luck.

Anyone ever run into this problem though? I am hoping it is something that's not too complex or has the service technicians "in over their heads" like the service manager told me it did when I bought it to the dealership the first time.

I have the 2016 Nissan Maxima Platinum edition.


----------



## NOSaintsFan09 (Dec 3, 2019)

Even when the backup camera works for the few seconds, the "Check your surroundings" message stays up even when the screen goes to black.


----------



## NOSaintsFan09 (Dec 3, 2019)

Dealership said it's a "communication issue" with my car and the system. They went inside the dashboard to see if it's a power ground issue or a pinched wire and nether was the issue. After more digging, they discovered there was a system configuration issue. The multi AV was not configured properly. They were able to re-code the system when they went into the dashboard. They don't know what specifically caused the configuration defect though.

$425 was how much I paid after tax. It seems like a steep price for a system configuration issue but I am just glad to be done with this headache and for my camera control button and cameras to be displaying properly again.

Hopefully if anyone ever runs into this problem, Google's algorithms will bring them to this thread where it may offer guidance.


----------

